# "Rich" subtrate



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

How would you make "RICH" subtrate without much cost. I heard you had to add some "florite"?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Lol......oh boy.....you have a lot to learn......

www.rexgrigg.com


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A "rich" substrate is high in nutrient content. You can use Flourite, but it won't be instanly rich as it takes a few weeks. Flourite has a high cation exchange coefficiency or CEC. It attracts nutrients and makes them readily available to plant roots. 

The other option is to use a substrate that comes with nutrients in it already. Florabase, Aquasoil, and Eco-complete come to mind when thinking of ready made rich substrates. Some people do use a small layer of soil underneath gravel or sand, but I strongly recommend not trying this method until you've got your feet...err...hands wet.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Easiest and cheapest way is to insert some initial sticks where heavy root feeding is required. Unless you dont have those kind of plants (echi's, apon's, etc) it is not that much of an importance as the nutrients in water column are much more appreciated by majority of the plants.

YILDIRIM


----------

